# Young, Gifted, and Blond



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Weronika's got the earthy gypsy thing going for her at the end, and her early performance settles down after the Beethoven, with whom I don't think she has an affinity for, and she hits her stride with the Wieniawski and the rest of her performance. I was deeply impressed by someone so young.






Programme: 
L. van Beethoven: Sonata No. 5 for violin and piano in F major, Op. 24
H. Wieniawski: Capriccio no. 5 Alla Saltarella, Op. 10 
H. Wieniawski: Polonaise in D major, Op. 4
E. Ysaÿe: Sonata no. 3 in D minor, Op. 27 Ballade
K. Szymanowski: Myths Op. 30 - The Fountain of Arethusa


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks for posting the link. I thought she did a terrific job with the Szymanowski and Ysaye.


----------



## Vahe Sahakian (Mar 9, 2018)

Yes, Thanks for posting this, I particularly enjoyed the performance of Ysaye Sonata no.3, it is one of my all time favorites. I have heard many violinists tackle this piece but the most memorable performance that I recall was an FM broadcast of NY Philharmonic many moons ago, the featured violinist was Igor Oistrakh, he played a concerto but when he came back for an encore he played Ysaye no.3, the beginning was ok but in the coda he took a big chance and ended the piece with lightning speed, I never thought that anyone could do what he did that night, will never forget that performance.


----------

